# I am going to kill myself.



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok not really,

I opened up my 5 pack of Fem Purple Haze seeds....Could not get them open in the process one gets smashed.....So when I rip open the package BOOM! They all go flying all across the room and I lost $60.


I am pissed off also it does not help my Lowryder x AK47 is not germinating either.


----------



## Inneedofbuds (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Ok not really,
> 
> I opened up my 5 pack of Fem Purple Haze seeds....Could not get them open in the process one gets smashed.....So when I rip open the package BOOM! They all go flying all across the room and I lost $60.
> 
> ...


just curios, but where'd you buy seeds? And that really sucks, sorry.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn bro, friggin messin it up lol
Talk about noob, be gentle.
Good luck with the rest ike


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Inneedofbuds said:


> just curios, but where'd you buy seeds? And that really sucks, sorry.


The Attitude.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

are you sure your germinating properIy? I aIways have 95% germ. rate. its best to pIace the seedIing in directIy in seedIing soiI period ,using mineraI or jug drinking water in mix,pIace one qarter inch deep, use a seedIing nute for nutrients for your seeds , i use oIivias cIone and seedIing nutrients keep in an encIosed area, preferabIy mini seedIing tray with dome to hoId moisture, pIace thermometer inside. keep temp. 72 to 80 F. then patience . i normaIIy just mix up the mud , put in each tray. if you are putting that seedIing in faucet water, that is the reason wy , if you are not using mineraI water for your seedIings , the water must be ph 5.5. mineraI water does not need to be ph, there are not saIt, chIor. chemic. gd Iuk.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Well right now I am giving them some heat with a 4 CFL lights on and the paper towel is in a bag and the bag underneath the paper towel.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

take the light off of them, that's not helping anything. seeds have a higher rate of germination in a warm DARK place. Try putting it on top of the fridge or cable box as long as the bag is not wet.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

I do not have a "Warm" spot that is dark.

Cable box is impossible.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

smooth move buddy! are you still trying to get 2 pounds out of you pc grow box!!!


----------



## sarah22 (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I do not have a "Warm" spot that is dark.
> 
> Cable box is impossible.


on top of your fridge maybe...or on top of the computer tower, or tv...any electrical appliance that is on for a period of time...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I do not have a "Warm" spot that is dark.
> 
> Cable box is impossible.


top of the computer


----------



## Brazko (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I do not have a "Warm" spot that is dark.
> 
> Cable box is impossible.


well try only using one cfl, it doesn't have to be a pitch dark place, just keep your seedling from being exposed directly to light. I germ everything in my aerogarden and I never have a problem with germination, so I've been lucky b/c it does all the technical shit for me at the start, I just turn it own and out they come.

a friend of mine just throw them in a cup of water and when they drop to the bottom, they have already opened. I never had trouble germing, so I have not tried switching up my method but he lives and dies by germing his seeds this way.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I do not have a "Warm" spot that is dark.
> 
> Cable box is impossible.


ok well your cfls are just making things worse so turn them off.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

and back in the day the last time I germinated I bent a magazine add so it arched and put it over my seeds to shade them from light in the room. The bend made it so it didn't push or even rest on the seeds just provided some shade from the room since I put mine on the cable box.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I put them on the back of my PC Grow box right infront of the fan so all the heat hits that.

Also I am pissed off I mean I just checked and nothing has cracked.

I will never buy Fem seeds again.

God must really hate me.


----------



## Pimpmastagrow (Sep 23, 2008)

should have used scissors they can get a bag open no problem lol and btw SUCKS ASS you lost them


----------



## Leeguana (Sep 23, 2008)

I put mine in a moist paper towel, set it on a plate, cover it with a coffee mug (make sure it's opaque so it blocks the light), and set it on top of the fridge. Good Luck.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

first things first ,opening those pacs of seeds is not Ike opening a bog of chips ,sit down carefuIIy scissors, but even before that you shouIorder you Ed RosenthaIs indoor marijuana growing ,read it ,then open the pacs, be prepared before you throw money away. gd.Iuk though. go to www.quicktrading.com for the rite materiaI.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I have a good feeling these seeds won't germinate.

Why god Why.

I guess I won't be growing or getting Marijuana .


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

you already had good seeds that you sold...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

damn it's up n down for you.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

i guess God must hate you.j.jkin


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> you already had good seeds that you sold...



.......What?


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

didn't you have a pack of 5 seeds a few weeks ago. Didn't you sell them to some kids in one of your classes? Weren't they talking about germinating the seeds in ice water....


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh haha yeah.

I didn't sell them but....I gave them away and they were shitty seeds that DrChronic so really they lost because I wanted to get them out of my hands.

Today the same girl was telling some kid to give it nutes as soon as it sprouts and only give it a few hours of light.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

whatever happened to your plant in the pc growbox?


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Long story let me say I almost got my house raided and searched.


......Now things will be different.....If my fucking seeds germinate.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

This happened last week? man, stop while your ahead and don't grow in you apartment on campus. Get your shit together...


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Oh haha yeah.
> 
> I didn't sell them but....I gave them away and they were shitty seeds that DrChronic so really they lost because I wanted to get them out of my hands.
> 
> Today the same girl was telling some kid to give it nutes as soon as it sprouts and only give it a few hours of light.


How do you know they were shitty seeds?


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Because everybody else complained and when people started to DrChronic started not to ship to the USA.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

that doesn't mean the seeds were bad buddy....
Plus you recieved the seeds already so I don't follow your logic


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

you need to Iearn to waIk before you run,... buy a grow book, it wiII save you tons of money on seeds.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

almost got raided? You paranoid, why would you get raided you not selling or anything like that, you barely got off the ground with growing.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

his logic be flawed, i try to tell him. Seeds can be viable for quite some time, and you can assist them if they dont open within a week.
Funny too when he ripped it open they flew and hit him in the face, lol, gone done been bitch slapped by some pot seeds lol
no offense Ike, still loves ya and all


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Long story let me say I almost got my house raided and searched.
> 
> 
> ......Now things will be different.....If my fucking seeds germinate.


I'd like to hear the long version of that story...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

here i'II Iet you Iook at mine , i dont care.they cant errest you for that


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

yea I woulda found them, if your grow room is so full of junk that you can't see them it's time to clear some shit out anyways though. even with junk lying around, I would have been picking up things/dumping things out whatever it takes because they are there somewhere! also your seeds not germinating has nothing to do with the fact that they were feminized, it's your fault.

and I'm just curious to how you almost got raided and how you know? did the police leave a notice on your door that you're going to have your door kicked in the next day? better luck to you


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

and raiderman that's one BEAUTIFUL closet.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

thanx, i've been redecorating.they got 4 weex Ieft


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

i would have looked to I've dropped seeds before and found them.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

The reason why I almost got raided was because there was a few people who saw and I was questioned by campus security also keep in mine I do grow in my apartment. And they said how they will involve the police to search the apartment.

I was just being careful I mean you never know.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

whulk is calling his seeds bunk after trying to germ them for only 24 hours, man...


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

saw what??


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> The reason why I almost got raided was because there was a few people who saw and I was questioned by campus security also keep in mine I do grow in my apartment. And they said how they will involve the police to search the apartment.
> 
> I was just being careful I mean you never know.


 So security still knows that you are growing and after a few days you think you are in the clear?? What makes you think it's safe to start again? The folks you gave the seeds to know you grow and all the people who overheard you giving them advice know, as well as the people you showed your grow to?
*Like I've said quit while your ahead and stop!!!*


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

you need to grow some patience before you grow weed. first move, no room mate.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> The reason why I almost got raided was because there was a few people who saw and I was questioned by campus security also keep in mine I do grow in my apartment. And they said how they will involve the police to search the apartment.
> 
> I was just being careful I mean you never know.


 
I hear you but if that's the case then maybe you should just forget about it. I feel that if something is meant to happen then all the necessary steps will just fall into place themselves and everything will work out. In your case it seems like everything has worked against you so maybe that's something/someone trying to save you from yourself.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

I am thinking of renting a apartment to do it.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> So security still knows that you are growing and after a few days you think you are in the clear?? What makes you think it's safe to start again? The folks you gave the seeds to know you grow and all the people who overheard you giving them advice know, as well as the people you showed your grow to?
> *Like I've said quit while your ahead and stop!!!*



They don't know I am growing also a few days? This was 4 weeks ago.......

Also they just know me for giving seeds however they could not prove they were real Marijuana seeds so they pretty much closed the case.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

First you sell seeds to some dumb asses that proly wont even grow... They tell everyone shit gets around and now you had police at ya crib.
And they can search anytime they want because its campus property they dont even need your consent.

Please stop growing too many mistakes made on your part. *You didn't follow Mane's #1 rule and #7 and another one I think.
*
You think they closed the case? *Those kids proly told police you know alot about growing*, you don't give away seeds to some people that don't even know you like talking about or you even chill with on a reg basis and smoke with. 
So many mistakes just wait then you don't have to grow in a PC box, you can grow in your closet like the rest of us.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> whulk is calling his seeds bunk after trying to germ them for only 24 hours, man...



Because they should have cracked already.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

Listen to the advice everyone is giving you! Stop!! As mane said you are on campus and they can come in at anytime. You are an idiot who refuses to listen. If you continue you will get arrested for cultivation and kicked out of school. You have to be the most stubborn person alive! *you will get arrested if you continue!*


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Because they should have cracked already.


As I've already said it has taken 3 days for some of my seeds to have cracked. *Stop this fiasco before it gets any worse!*


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

yea as someone said before your logic is horrible. First you're giving seeds out, which means the people you gave them to have an inclination that you're gowing and now they have someone to snitch on if they get caught. next you live on campus, wtf? Third campus security confronted you about growing so somebody ran their mouth. who cares if it's been four weeks of course they're not going to kick your door the next day they'd rather wait till you got buds on the plants or at least forgotten they stopped by. and last you did not keep it a secret, so it will never work. and did you really plan on getting away with this while you got a roommate?


----------



## cee (Sep 23, 2008)

It can take awhile, depends on your seeds...go read the book while you are waiting...try putting them under your fridge...or I germinated some sitting on the window sill wrapped in moist paper towel in a plastic bag too....have patience....the ones I used took over a week but I found them in a box they were sitting in for about 6 years.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I need to remember people on Campus know I fix computers for students and I am growing it in a PC Case and there is NO lights showing so I guess I am ok.

But I will rent a apartment off of campus.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

Please don't fuck school up for yourself, I did that shit and regret the lil money that was behind me fucking it up and lucky I didnt get locked up...

You got a chance all this $ you spent, *you could have brought a HP of good mids maybe* *more* i lost count of how much ha been spent now.

You wouldnt be happy with the harvest anyway, too many people know they proly talking about you now sayin "he's growing in a dorm/campus apt."* You don't want that, if you wait then you can grow a good HP+ in your closet.

*I'm telling you back out now... People have backed out for way littler more shit than this and for the right reason too...* I really ain't trying to hear in 3weeks or so that you got tore off for cultivating.


I think the reason you won't stop because you want this shit sooooo bad that you ain't thinking straight.


*You don't need the weed that bad if you did you could have brought some and been smoking a blunt right now.* Maybe you need to read on how people have gotten caught for littler shit than this that they just brushed they shoulders off to and are doing 4-10.* I know you don't want to do 4-10 over 3 lil plants that wouldnt yield shit now do you? 

Just because they can't see the light in the PC case don't mean that they won't find it. You think they won;t tear that place up? T

*They'll find that Pc case in like 2mins of being in your house it's not hooked up to a monitor you think police that stupid?


*


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

if I could reach thru the computer I would slap some sense in you! You keep trying to tell yourself it's alright, but it's not!


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

So what are you gonna do whulk?


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Guys please and Mane when I say this I am not talking to you because you are pretty cool and we have known each other for a while.

This fucking thread is about me dropping Purple Haze seeds ok? I fucked up I don't need a bunch of people behind a monitor smoking a joint, YOU HAVE FUCKING STONER PARANOIA! 

Also I am making it stealth by hooking it up to a monitor.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah I am sitting here smoking a joint of my own homegrown. 
There is no paranoia, have have fucked up on many levels... For fuck's sake you place almost got searched. You have broken the number one rule, it is just a matter of time. Get your head out of your ass!
From your first post you have showed a lack of common sense.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

im not paranoid been in this shit a while... You think you know it go ahead, but I don't want to see a "OH I GOT CAUGHT" Thread anytime from you.


Mane


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Well right now I found someone that can rent me a apartment.


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> im not paranoid been in this shit a while... You think you know it go ahead, but I don't want to see a "OH I GOT CAUGHT" Thread anytime from you.
> 
> 
> Mane


It's just a matter of time mane. I give him a month...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

we'II be reading it in the paper 2 months from now reads" IocaI student arrested for growing marijuana in his computer on his campus dormitory , feIony charges are pending".


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Nah, I have talked to some people and I am going to be renting a apartment.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 23, 2008)

inthe meantime order a grow book for indoors and read it


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Guys.....

I went to go check on my seeds and one of them fell off the paper towel and onto the floor.

I am going to leave my seeds alone and not touch them for another three days.


----------



## DeweyKox (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Ok not really,
> 
> I opened up my 5 pack of Fem Purple Haze seeds....Could not get them open in the process one gets smashed.....So when I rip open the package BOOM! They all go flying all across the room and I lost $60.
> 
> ...


Water your carpet and wait for the sprouts, scoop them up and put in hydro....


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is the scoop.

I moved my seeds into a bag on top of my Xbox 360. I put one of the seeds in soil but took it out to put it back into the paper towel because I want to put on the light cycle at 6PM tomorrow so it goes off at 6AM the next day.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

^^^why are you worreid about your light cycle before your seeds have even sprouted? You really don't know what you're doing or getting yourself into, do you? and 12/12 for hopeful seedlings wtf?

Don't make it out like everyone is ganging up on you because we're telling you to close shop. You f'ed up and you have noone to blame but yourself. Don't even bother hooking the pc grow up to a monitor so it looks less suspicous. Anyone that comes over your dorm will probably already know you as the pc repairman weed gardener since like you said your name has gotten around campus. And what happens when someone asks to use the pc? What are you going to do leap across the room and swat there hand away before they try and power it on only to find out it doesn't run? Or what do you plan on doing for smell? It's going to be suspicous to people (that don't already know you grow) if you have a carbon scrubber in a dorm where you supposedly don't grow. And as for the police, your pc might as well have a big neon pot leaf on it because there is no hiding something like that from the cops (and their dogs).

Look at it this way, you're either going to get ripped off by the people you sold the seeds to because they know you grow or by someone they know. If that doesn't happen the police will be back, do you really believe the campus security is just going to let a suspected grow op in their dorms to go unchecked? In case you're too ignorant to figure out the answer, no.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

Please, Right now campus secruity is dealing with some huge Heroin and Cocaine thing going on in my school I have yet to get the full inside scoop on it.

Must have not been that bad because last year at college there was a huge 420 party on the lawn and there was no problems.


----------



## TheChosen (Sep 23, 2008)

there is a difference between a party and a pot garden, dick tracy.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

TheChosen said:


> ^^^why are you worreid about your light cycle before your seeds have even sprouted? You really don't know what you're doing or getting yourself into, do you? and 12/12 for hopeful seedlings wtf?
> 
> Don't make it out like everyone is ganging up on you because we're telling you to close shop. You f'ed up and you have noone to blame but yourself. Don't even bother hooking the pc grow up to a monitor so it looks less suspicous. Anyone that comes over your dorm will probably already know you as the pc repairman weed gardener since like you said your name has gotten around campus. And what happens when someone asks to use the pc? What are you going to do leap across the room and swat there hand away before they try and power it on only to find out it doesn't run? Or what do you plan on doing for smell? It's going to be suspicous to people (that don't already know you grow) if you have a carbon scrubber in a dorm where you supposedly don't grow. And as for the police, your pc might as well have a big neon pot leaf on it because there is no hiding something like that from the cops (and their dogs).
> 
> Look at it this way, you're either going to get ripped off by the people you sold the seeds to because they know you grow or by someone they know. If that doesn't happen the police will be back, do you really believe the campus security is just going to let a suspected grow op in their dorms to go unchecked? In case you're too ignorant to figure out the answer, no.


I said that but he says they ain't after him so theres nothing else needed to be said to him... Except for good luck.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Well I put them on the back of my PC Grow box right infront of the fan so all the heat hits that.
> 
> Also I am pissed off I mean I just checked and nothing has cracked.
> 
> ...


 
no, ignorance loves you

this kid is a dumbass retard who is too angry and stubborn to actually learn to grow, just reads shit and gets pissed off when he fucks it up, dumbass, if you flung all your seeds around the room, THEN GO PICK THEM UP IF THEY ARE YOUR ONLY ONES AND STOP CRYING, fuck man i dont understand human beings such as this.

Get off this site if you are gonna just be a dumbass asshole who bitches and moans because YOU dont take the time to actually LEARN how to GROW.

i love how this kid is in the cfl growing thing too, im ashamed.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 23, 2008)

Please just get the fuck off of this site, nobody here wants to help a stubborn asshole who thinks they are the second coming to learn to grow a sacred plant, YOUR A FOOL YOU ARE TRYING TO GROW ON CAMPUS IN A COMPUTER, fuck this kid boys let him get caught, he has no land rights when hes living on campus, that campus dorm room will get raided at a whim whenever it gets leaked, hes stupid let him go to jail and get kicked out of school for trying to grow a miniscule ounce AT THE VERY MOST

Look at it this way fucknuckles, you are risking potentially thousands of dollars of your parents money(or whoevers) to grow maybe 100 dollars worth of weed, you are a tool.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 23, 2008)

He said he's safe so Ima leave him be on the growing in a dorm shit, he got ?'s I'll answer em but this growing on campus shit I don't approve. Shit was stressful on me so I know he's p'dup


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought I had shitty luck.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

CaNNaBiZNeSS said:


> no, ignorance loves you
> 
> this kid is a dumbass retard who is too angry and stubborn to actually learn to grow, just reads shit and gets pissed off when he fucks it up, dumbass, if you flung all your seeds around the room, THEN GO PICK THEM UP IF THEY ARE YOUR ONLY ONES AND STOP CRYING, fuck man i dont understand human beings such as this.
> 
> ...


Someone who bitches a moans?

Irony isn't it?


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 23, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> He said he's safe so Ima leave him be on the growing in a dorm shit, he got ?'s I'll answer em but this growing on campus shit I don't approve. Shit was stressful on me so I know he's p'dup


Mane bra 

Like I said above I am going to be renting a apartment off campus to do this.


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 23, 2008)

So I have nothing to say about the stupid growing part, but I do have something to say about the" They saw" statement he made, to me this means they didn't "see" anything that you didn't let them" see," so yeah every one out there knows because you can trust NO ONE and it seems a bit like you might have had some "friends" over and were bragging a bit and showed them your "grow" You can't do that ever. You've compromised your grow in so many way's I have lost count just on this thread, I wasn't even counting on the other one where you told every one what the seeds come in.


----------



## FootballFirst (Sep 23, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Please, Right now campus secruity is dealing with some huge Heroin and Cocaine thing going on in my school I have yet to get the full inside scoop on it.
> 
> Must have not been that bad because last year at college there was a huge 420 party on the lawn and there was no problems.


wait till they bust your door in. it will be a trifecta of heroin, coke, and your weed box. someone will make a rank or two at your expense. do you really want to become a statistic?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

i'm a statistic
so are you
and everyone in developed nations


----------



## 2ill4u (Sep 24, 2008)

well i have read the whole thread and I will never get those brain cells back. oh well, this guy has bigger problems than a grow. Ok college boy think of it as an equation with variables you will never be able to control.

oh and about the seeds spilling every where, you did basically get bitch slap by 5 marijuana seeds, because you let your self get out of control, people that do that usually end up dead or in jail. so take your pick next time u freak out. you can learn alot about life growing tree's especially patience.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2008)

2ill4u said:


> well i have read the whole thread and I will never get those brain cells back. oh well, this guy has bigger problems than a grow. Ok college boy think of it as an equation with variables you will never be able to control.
> 
> oh and about the seeds spilling every where, you did basically get bitch slap by 10 marijuana seeds, because you let your self get out of control, people that do that usually end up dead or in jail. so take your pick next time u freak out. you can learn alot about life growing tree's especially patience.


haha, fuckin aye


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 24, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Someone who bitches a moans?
> 
> Irony isn't it?


i guess if you are that ignorant to call that irony, im not bitching and moaning, im going of on your ass schooling you on not just growing, but life and learning to live it, instead of being an emo fucking bitch and make threads saying your gonna kill yourself over seeds, when tis 100% your fault, your a fucking idiot buddy, have a good day and i hope you get good trees cause thats just who i am, but your attitude is deserving of your ass gettin ripped apart by 90% of the people in here, so enjoy it and good luck on your grow.


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 24, 2008)

MaryJaneDoe said:


> So I have nothing to say about the stupid growing part, but I do have something to say about the" They saw" statement he made, to me this means they didn't "see" anything that you didn't let them" see," so yeah every one out there knows because you can trust NO ONE and it seems a bit like you might have had some "friends" over and were bragging a bit and showed them your "grow" You can't do that ever. You've compromised your grow in so many way's I have lost count just on this thread, I wasn't even counting on the other one where you told every one what the seeds come in.


thats why i told this jackass to stop posting on this site, actually no i take that back, he should continue to post in order to be a lesson learned to every other new grower who doesnt do the research first and just starts like a fool, 
Chapter 1 how to grow ina computer! (who knows why, its a miniscule ounce at most!)
Chapter 2- how to grow at college dormatories 
Chapter 3 - How to tell kids you know at college, (Not the ones youve known your whole life and can TRUST with the info of a grow, or ones that YOU know have a grow going and can lose either as much or more than you, cause telling those people wouldnt be a problem)
Chapter 4 - How to get knocked the fuck out and get robbed over an ounce in a pc grow box cause some random heard you had a grow and assumed you had at least a qp growing, fucking tool.
Chapter 5(only if chapter 4 doesnt occur)
How to get kicked the fuck out of school, lose all you parents money, chances are get kicked out of their house for doing it, become a heroin junkie on the corner of 5th and Park, and get a cultivation charge while your at it.

I cant wait till this thread gets stickied and renamed
"How Not to Grow"


----------



## raiderman (Sep 24, 2008)

hahahahahahahaahhaha


----------



## PurpleHazeCA (Sep 24, 2008)

I am a newbie and I will never read one of this guys posts ever again.


----------



## FootballFirst (Sep 24, 2008)

Maybe you should kill yourself after all.


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 24, 2008)

Being a recent adventurer to this site, i can finally say whoa. . .. It's like seeing the hero die just reading about the seeds rofl


----------



## CaNNaBiZNeSS (Sep 25, 2008)

i just reread the last 2 pages and just cannot stop laughing at the entire thing, wow. its so funny my head needs to be smashed off of something blunt to return to a state that isnt so surreal in hilarity.


----------



## Zhu (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you even have seeds at all? This whole thing seems like some fabricated story.
1. if your seeds exploded everywhere they would be on the floor pick them up.
2. you went from getting a apt in 1 to 2 weeks to really soon because you know the landlord.
3. Your seeds are not germinating in a day and you are all like wtf omg, This your first grow? Or are you not germinating at all.
4. You claim to be in a dorm, Most dorm rooms are tiny like 10 x 12 or smaller and you are germinating seeds and attempting to grow. How many seconds would you expect a cop or security to find something?
5. Is this you?


----------



## raiderman (Sep 25, 2008)

Zhu said:


> Do you even have seeds at all? This whole thing seems like some fabricated story.
> 1. if your seeds exploded everywhere they would be on the floor pick them up.
> 2. you went from getting a apt in 1 to 2 weeks to really soon because you know the landlord.
> 3. Your seeds are not germinating in a day and you are all like wtf omg, This your first grow? Or are you not germinating at all.
> ...


 hahahahahahahhahaahahhahaahahhaahahahahahahahah
hahahahahaahaahahahahahahaaahahahahahaahahahahhhahahahah
aahahahahahahaha,,,,,,,O shit , O man i cant take no more of this abuse,hahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## SuperD (Sep 25, 2008)

Zhu said:


>


Fuck man... the Hulkster took on too many pile drivers!!!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

damn that was funny


----------



## bbqchip (Sep 25, 2008)

why wont you just pick the seeds up? theres no 5 second rule like food . how hard is it to open the seed package plus dont they put the seeds inside a baggie in the package?


----------



## gangjababy (Sep 25, 2008)

that cracks me up!


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

Pick up the seeds hmm lets see.

My rug is the color of the seeds that darkish brown and they fell in multiple places.

They are no where to be found but oh well.


----------



## Der Panzer (Sep 25, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Pick up the seeds hmm lets see.
> 
> My rug is the color of the seeds that darkish brown and they fell in multiple places.
> 
> They are no where to be found but oh well.


you must have a HUGE dorm room and be fairly rich. I know if I were in a 400 square foot space, with $80 in beans on the floor I'd have rug burns on my knees.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

Der Panzer said:


> you must have a HUGE dorm room and be fairly rich. I know if I were in a 400 square foot space, with $80 in beans on the floor I'd have rug burns on my knees.



Meh, It is ok I can just buy some more it is not a problem to be honest.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

suburban $


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

Hehehe, I don't want to brag about the money I have but I will just get some more Purple Haze seeds.


----------



## SuperD (Sep 25, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Pick up the seeds hmm lets see.
> 
> My *rug* is the color of the seeds that darkish brown and they fell in multiple places.
> 
> They are no where to be found but oh well.


If it was a rug you could have just picked it up and shook it in the bathtub!!! I was opening breeder package and one...one...yes that's one fucking seed slipped out. I was on my hands and knees to find it!!!

Super-D


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

if it was me i would have looked for like 5mins then just said fuck it.


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Sep 25, 2008)

yea i would keep lookin, and i have money to buy new ones. plainly cause i know about genetics and that one seed could have been the ultimate genetics of the pack you get. just me though
i like to breed too so another reason


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

SuperD said:


> If it was a rug you could have just picked it up and shook it in the bathtub!!! I was opening breeder package and one...one...yes that's one fucking seed slipped out. I was on my hands and knees to find it!!!
> 
> Super-D


Nah, It is one of those rugs that cover the whole entire floor not one of those ones you lay in the middle of the floor.


----------



## Blow4Life (Sep 25, 2008)

WOW! It all sounds like your a lier to me. To much bullshit in your story and c'mon man, seeds in carpet, big coke and herion case on campus, new apartment, etc. etc.

You need to keep it real man! If you really needed some help or something like that.... but this is rediculous but at least its funny! 

I'll give you this for free even though you don't deserve any help at all. Next time you get some seeds, put em in the fridge overnight but don't turn it all the way down. Basicly put it on its highest setting. The next morning put em in between some paper towel and wet it good, drain off the access water and put em on a closet shelf, cabinet, kitchen drawer, anywhere in the dark. They'll pop in a couple of days. 

If you're not lying; then good luck. *My personnal advice would be to just stop!* If you've got good money then why grow? Go buy some good dank and blow back! I don't think you'll grow anything better than what's being sold out there already. 

Thats just my opinion though????


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

Kodank Moment said:


> I fucking hate you. Plain and simple. You're a stupid cunt that brings down every single legitiment, dedicated, and informed grower out there. I hate you so so much right now. No one gives a shit if your seeds aren't germing in 5 hours or that you dropped all your seeds on the ground and were just to lazy to look.
> 
> You have no common sense. How you made it into fucking college amazes me. How you even made it through High School with good enough grades to get into a school amazes me. I am just stunned that you even keep talking. How could you sit here and be so fucking arrogant that you tell veteran growers with amazing skills that they are wrong or paranoid? You honestly have not lived in the real world. Growing 1 fucking plant is a federal offense you stupid cunt. I can tell just by your lack of brain power and your complete lack of respect or common sense that you were some pampered little bitch kid that got his shit beat up in High School that lives off mommy and daddys money. I fucking hate you.
> 
> ...



You have way to much fucking time on your hands to yell at someone you don't know.


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

Blow4Life said:


> WOW! It all sounds like your a lier to me. To much bullshit in your story and c'mon man, seeds in carpet, big coke and herion case on campus, new apartment, etc. etc.
> 
> You need to keep it real man! If you really needed some help or something like that.... but this is rediculous but at least its funny!
> 
> ...


I will be honest the reason I don't buy from dealers is because my main fear is something being laced.

Yes I have fear, so do you, fucking deal with it.


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

laced? you won't get laced weed trust me... So you have never smoked weed then?


----------



## Blow4Life (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha Ha! See man, thats what I'm talking about. Its always something with you! Ain't you gonna roll your own weed??? That lying shit ain't cool! 

And honestly, I ain't never even thought about somebody lacing my stash...... Why would somebody do that??? If they're in business, why would they wanna fuck up their clientel??? Don't make sense bra!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 25, 2008)

I mean if you scared it's laced(doubt it'll be laced) but so what made you jump and decide to grow if you've never even had weed before?


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I have smoked it before but there was this one time where I just felt HORRIBLE I mean I felt numb it was really fucking weird.

Ever since then I have wanted to grow my own.


----------



## SuperD (Sep 25, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Yes I have fear, so do you, fucking deal with it.


Yes I have a fear. I fear you will someday get married and multiply and this world will be filled with more motherfucking brain dead morons than we have now. 

I'll be honest too.... I don't think I can deal with that!!!


----------



## Sensay (Sep 25, 2008)

For anyone else with a seeded carpet dabockle, vacuum the seeds up. Retrieve from bag or dirt cup. Iv'e never heard funnier, stupider shit!


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh and that numb feeling you felt...was you being super high. It happens. God I really can't express how much I hate you.


----------



## Blow4Life (Sep 25, 2008)

Kodank, those are great tits for your pic. I just had to say so!


----------



## whoLeBaked (Sep 25, 2008)

PurpleHazeCA said:


> I am a newbie and I will never read one of this guys posts ever again.


of all the ridiculous insults that people have been spitting out
its a tie between this one and superman for the best.

sorry to hear about the seeds.


----------



## invincipal (Sep 25, 2008)

invest in scissors!


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 25, 2008)

Goddamn I just read the whole thread and I'm at a lost for words.

The fuck man growing in a PC case and expecting 2 bricks?


----------



## Blow4Life (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Hindu, have you ever grown that strain or did you just bite the name???


----------



## invincipal (Sep 25, 2008)

Kodant Moment....got some major anger problems....get better bud. stick in there.


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah I don't bite



Blow4Life said:


> Hey Hindu, have you ever grown that strain or did you just bite the name???


----------



## Blow4Life (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it an 8 weeker? How's the smoke? I'm in week 2 of flowering and its my first time growing so if you got any info that I could use, I'd appreciate it. 

Sorry whulk for jumpin in your thread like this!


----------



## Zhu (Sep 25, 2008)

whulk would buy this shit


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay Kodank Moment I'm a chick and even I think those are amazing tits, but it's hard to read your statement when I keep looking at the bouncing beauties. LOl I don't care if we take over The pussies thread, He has never answered one real question posed to him so he can lick my non existent dick. Oh and Kodank you have to watch the Physical harm shit or they will yank you off this site. So say what you must and I agree with you totally but we can't threaten a person with bodily harm, It's in the rules. LOL no matter howmuch I wish you could do it!


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 25, 2008)

You have seriously made alot of mistakes I know some have named them but, I'll do it again and will continue to add to it as I read you other threads.

Fuckups 1-10 and counting as I continue to read.
1. Spent alot of money and wasted alot of time.
2. Brought a p/c grow box
3. Brought a 400w High pressure sodium light and thought you could use it in a p/c box
 4. Sold seeds to a girl who has no intentions on growing and in front of everyone
5. Talk to much(don't know when to keep your mouth shut)
6. Wanted to look cool
7. Very Impatient and Won't listen to a word being said to you at all
8. Growing on campus and don't think they won't catch you
9. Obviously have a buying impulse aka (see, hear, read, and buy)
9A. brought shit that is useless for your situation
10. Didn't use the common sense that we all have. 

Seriously my son is only 10 and he's smarter than you.
_ I think your real problem is you have a bog buying impulse and won't listen to the experts that are telling you don't do it._

I don't see how people put up with you.

Do you know with the money you've spent that, I've read just so far you could have brought a *WHOLE GROW KIT *and still had enough money left over for 2 zips of good shit, not dank but good shit.
*
As my son would say you HOT right now*, and will get yourself locked up and fuck up your parents money that they spent on you to go to college. 

_This paragraph may not be true but it's my opinion from skimming a couple of your threads._
*You have too many different stories that don't match up at all. *First you were in your parents household, then in the dorm, then a campus apt, now a real apartment.
_*If you in your parents house and don't know what you doing and, you need tips so you lie why not just say that?

*_ If I read another thread about you wasting another dime!

It's Kush


----------



## whulkamania (Sep 25, 2008)

Because, I stay at my parents during the summer then go to college but now I renting a apartment for this.


----------



## HinduKush (Sep 25, 2008)

Blow4Life said:


> Is it an 8 weeker? How's the smoke? I'm in week 2 of flowering and its my first time growing so if you got any info that I could use, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Sorry whulk for jumpin in your thread like this!


8-9 sorry long post.


----------

